# Help dating this Elliman's Embrocation



## ukbottlecollector (Dec 31, 2018)

Hello, new to the forum. Recently I was given this Elliman's Embrocation with a label and contents (I am not going to open it!). I was wondering if anyone knew when this might have been made? I have assumed after 1900?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## nhpharm (Dec 31, 2018)

I would say 1930's.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Dec 31, 2018)

I'd say 1930s as well.  Could be a few years before or after that but not by much.


----------



## Old Wiltshire (Dec 31, 2018)

-
Hi ukbottlecollector,

The key to dating your bottle is on the label.
Purchase tax was introduced in the UK in 1940 and remained until 1973 when it was superceded by VAT.
So it will not be before 1940 and an educated guess would be it dates from the 1940's.
A brief history of the company is available via the following link.

http://www.sloughhistoryonline.org....&_IXMAXHITS_=1&=theme_record_id=sl-sl-elliman

-
A google image search on Ellimans Embrocation will bring up numerous images of both the various bottles and advertising for this product.
The earlier bottles are quite a common find in late 19th and early 20th century rubbish tips in the UK and consequently have a low value.

-


​


----------



## ukbottlecollector (Jan 1, 2019)

Old Wiltshire said:


> -
> Hi ukbottlecollector,
> 
> The key to dating your bottle is on the label.
> ...


Thanks for the detailed information Old Wiltshire. I hadn't seen any with labels online so wasn't sure where to start. I didn't expect it to have much value so no surprise there. Thanks again. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------

